# Colnago Master Pista Molteni?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Came across a Master Pista on Wrenchscience, but wasn't thrilled with the basic black paint. But, it shows an option for a Molteni paint scheme. I think I'm in lust. A lugged (polished head tube lugs) steel frame, chromed rear triangle, and a Molteni replica paint scheme. 

http://www.wrenchscience.com/Colnago/Master+Pista/Road_Bikes/Frames.html

The catch is that it is $2600 for the frameset, plus another $500 for the Molteni option. For that I realize I could get a fantastic full custom frame.

Is this nuts, or is it good to follow a passion?

Wrench Science is trying to track it down, as they say the bike does not "officially exist." I suppose that's a good thing, if they can pull it off. 

I assume it would only be proper to outfit this bike with large flange Campy track hubs, quill stem, and Campy crank, right? Will have to make concessions to function and use bullhorns, a front brake, and bottle cages, though.

Black Pista, followed by Master Light in Molteni (no photo of the Pista Molteni available):


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

For that much cash, I'd rather go custom.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

do it... just remember to "take it as far as you can"


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*a nerve?*



FatTireFred said:


> do it... just remember to "take it as far as you can"


What, did I hit a nerve? Hope we're not taking any of this tooo seriously. * ;-)*


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Fixed said:


> What, did I hit a nerve? Hope we're not taking any of this tooo seriously. * ;-)*




no nerve... you obviously want it, trying to track one down. just do it, why ask?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

your lust is justified, but IMO, its a ton of money. There have been some beautiful vintage pistas on EBAY recently. I have a Merckx pista repaint, that I bought with HS and BB that was 1/3 of that. Also keep in mind that the fork is not drilled for a brake. I use a clamp on and it works great tho

b21


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*not completely nuts*



FatTireFred said:


> no nerve... you obviously want it, trying to track one down. just do it, why ask?


I've been talked out of doing stupid sh!t once or twice in my life. There are many knowledgeable people here, and hey, we *are* here to talk about bikes, so it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Fixed said:


> I've been talked out of doing stupid sh!t once or twice in my life. There are many knowledgeable people here, and hey, we *are* here to talk about bikes, so it can't hurt to ask.




well a colnago _would_ look odd in a stable on bianchis


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*fork*



barry1021 said:


> your lust is justified, but IMO, its a ton of money. There have been some beautiful vintage pistas on EBAY recently. I have a Merckx pista repaint, that I bought with HS and BB that was 1/3 of that. Also keep in mind that the fork is not drilled for a brake. I use a clamp on and it works great tho
> 
> b21


I've been looking on ebay, but just can't find anything comparable. 

I've asked about substituting a different fork, like the road steel Precisa, but even it is threadless. I think this bike needs a quill stem.

I've heard of people drilling track forks, too. Isn't that possible?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*sure*



FatTireFred said:


> well a colnago _would_ look odd in a stable on bianchis


I used to have a C40, and I think some of the Bianchi's are still holding a grudge. It's an Italian thing. But got rid of hit and bought more Bianchi's.

If Bianchi made something comparable, I'd consider it. All they make is the Pista, though, and it's a bit ordinary, and I already have one. Bianchi used to make a higher end steel Pista, but not anymroe.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I bet you Eddy Merckx would make you a Molteni Corsa or MXL track frame with a fork for lot less than $3,100. They might even have one in stock.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*steel?*



tarwheel2 said:


> I bet you Eddy Merckx would make you a Molteni Corsa or MXL track frame with a fork for lot less than $3,100. They might even have one in stock.


Thanks, but I can't find any steel bikes on the EM website. Any ideas?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Go custom. see what you can find for the same $3100. Bet you could find a great deal looking at the links on Velospace or fixedgeargallery or the Keririn Culture store http://keirinculture.com/store//catalog/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=474


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*merckx*



 Fixed said:


> Thanks, but I can't find any steel bikes on the EM website. Any ideas?


They might have completely quit making steel frames, but a few years ago they were still taking custom orders. Check with Gitabike.com, the US importer, or send an email directly through the Merckx web site. When I bought my Corsa 01 about 5 years ago, Gita or a dealer told me that Merckx still took custom orders on their steel frames even though they had quit exporting them to the US at that time. At that time, they told me it would take about 4-6 months.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

There is a bike store near my work that has two Colnago's that are custom painted by some New York graffiti artists or something like that, I never got the full story, and they are unique and pricey. I saw them on EBAY and they were listed at $4000 each. I went by and saw it in the window and it is nice, just not four thousand dollars nice.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Fixed said:


> I've been looking on ebay, but just can't find anything comparable.
> 
> I've asked about substituting a different fork, like the road steel Precisa, but even it is threadless. I think this bike needs a quill stem.
> 
> I've heard of people drilling track forks, too. Isn't that possible?


usually yes, never done it tho, Dave Hickey and others have done it, 

b21


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

You do not want to go custom; you want to go Italian!


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

It's more money than I can spend tomorrow, but if $3100.- is not an obscene amount to you, buy it. It's a Colango track frame with a special paint job - where could go wrong?
Sure, a custom frame is nice, but like Mr.Loving said: _You do not want to go custom; you want to go Italian! _

I'd hit it.

P.S.: I'd have thrown out all the Bianchis and kept the C-40. Funny world, eh?


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

David Loving said:


> You do not want to go custom; you want to go Italian!


There is, of course, custom Italian...


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I'd say go custom. Then you can have a custom fork with appropriate geometry drilled. The Colnago of today just doesn't seem like the Colnago of storied years past.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*As far as Colnago steel frames go,...*

_The Colnago of today just doesn't seem like the Colnago of storied years past._
...I disagree. I routinely ride around Master frames, a '94, my own '98 and an '05. The paint schemes have changed, but the quality of the frame has not. Great bike then, great bike now.


----------



## Johnny LaRoux (Jun 29, 2006)

*Another option...*

I just had a Marinoni Road frame built for me this summer. Columbus Spirit and Foco tubing, Columbus Muscle Carbon fork, semi-custom geometry, and custom paint, for $975 Canadian. The paint scheme I chose is sort of Molteni-like, but they will do just about anything. Nothing else can touch the frames for the price.

They make a track frame, and for this year have added an "Urban" track frame. Their work is beautiful (but they don't use lugs anymore unfortunately), and they are built in Montreal, not Taiwan. Giuseppe Marinoni was trained in Italy I believe, so there is still that Italian "connection" ; )

Here are some links:

http://www.marinoni.qc.ca/Html/Strada.html

http://www.marinoni.qc.ca/Html/Pista.html


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*link*



blakcloud said:


> There is a bike store near my work that has two Colnago's that are custom painted by some New York graffiti artists or something like that, I never got the full story, and they are unique and pricey. I saw them on EBAY and they were listed at $4000 each. I went by and saw it in the window and it is nice, just not four thousand dollars nice.


That looks interesting. Have a link or name of the store, by chance? Thanks.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

http://sfgfc.wordpress.com/2008/04/11/rvca-x-barry-mcgee-x-cinelli-bicycle/


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*nice*



FatTireFred said:


> http://sfgfc.wordpress.com/2008/04/11/rvca-x-barry-mcgee-x-cinelli-bicycle/


Those look nice. Any word on prices?


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Fixed said:


> Those look nice. Any word on prices?


Remember Fixed... it's only too expensive if you can't afford it


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

$3K for a fixed frame is a lot BUT as much as you ride fixed, it would be no different than spending the money on some off the self carbon geared frame

Break is down in dollars per mile, or in your case, dollars per elevation gain 

It's a bargin..... go for it( I'm not good at talking people out of buying bikes)


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*relative*



superjohnny said:


> Remember Fixed... it's only too expensive if you can't afford it


The Cinelli looks like essentially the same thing as the Colnago. What I like better is that it looks like it comes with a threaded fork, where the Colnago comes with a threadless steel fork, which I do not understand.

The Cinelli has a bit more chrome, too, and a variety paint.

The Colnago may take a long time to get. I was told preliminarily that the Molteni may take 3-4 months. I'm not that patient, especially when you factor in delays beyond that. Besides, between the money and the wait, it makes full custom look better.

If the Cinelli is half the cost of the Colnago, I can think of lots of other things to spend the difference on!

Thanks.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Fixed said:


> That looks interesting. Have a link or name of the store, by chance? Thanks.


The store is http://www.lacarrera-cycles.com/. Unfortunately they don't have the bike on their website, so I had to do a google search to come up with the photos. They have a second Colnago that is blue and less flashy but nice. They are located in Toronto on Harbord Street.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*fit*



seeborough said:


> It's more money than I can spend tomorrow, but if $3100.- is not an obscene amount to you, buy it. It's a Colango track frame with a special paint job - where could go wrong?
> Sure, a custom frame is nice, but like Mr.Loving said: _You do not want to go custom; you want to go Italian! _
> 
> I'd hit it.
> ...


I made a cardinal mistake when I bought the C40. I wanted a C40 Geo, and like now. A 56 could not be found, but they had a 54. I figured I'd just use a 130 stem instead of 120. Never really felt comfortable on it, though, so I sold it. I learned never to buy the wrong size just because that's all they have. Duh.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Landshark?*



asterisk said:


> I'd say go custom. Then you can have a custom fork with appropriate geometry drilled.


I have been checking out the customs, too, since all the sources I've pursued for the Colnago have pretty much dropped the ball, and at best tell me "3-4 months wait." 

Landshark looks interesting. He promises less than 8 weeks, which seems very reasonable for full custom. He'll do anything you want, and include any paint scheme you can imagine, all for about $2000 including fork painted to match. Strongly considering that. 

If the Colnago Molteni had been available to ship, it would be in my garage right now, but I just don't have the patience for retailers (local and mail order) and manufacurers who can't get their act together and even return an email asking about buying something. I don't get it. May as well go custom with someone with a good reputation. 

Opinions of Landshark?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> I have been checking out the customs, too, since all the sources I've pursued for the Colnago have pretty much dropped the ball, and at best tell me "3-4 months wait."
> 
> Landshark looks interesting. He promises less than 8 weeks, which seems very reasonable for full custom. He'll do anything you want, and include any paint scheme you can imagine, all for about $2000 including fork painted to match. Strongly considering that.
> 
> ...


While I have not ridden one personally, I only hear positives about the frame and customer service. We have a few in our club and their riders are very happy. Personally, I cannot get past the garish paintjobs and the ridiculous name on the down tube.

Then again, don't listen to me - I own a frame called "Steamroller", another made by "VooDoo" and, to top it off, a bright hot pink/blue/white Master Light. 
Go figure.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

cinelli supercorsa pista


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

soma delancini


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

If I were you, I would not bother with WrenchScience. Their prices are very high, plus that frame has never been available in Molteni colors. So they would have to ask Colnago very nicely to do it for them, and then wait for them to do it. I think it's shameful for them to even advertise it.
Anyway, Veltec is blowing out all their stock right now. So I would go to your local Colnago dealer and get them to order you one. Even if they took a very healthy margin on it you could still get on that Pista for several hundred less than what WS has it for.
Or, if you are waiting anyway. Colnago America will be up and running by the end of the month. They promise more competitive pricing is coming as they are cutting out the middle man.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I just had to post the photos- This isn't steel, it's aluminum, but it is a Gios Pista that I am lusting after:

https://www.gios.it/2005/eng/prima.php?page=pista-frame


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

guerciotti record pista/track


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*steel*



David Loving said:


> This isn't steel, it's aluminum, but it is a Gios Pista that I am lusting after:
> 
> http://www.gios.it/2005/eng/prima.php?page=pista-frame


That looks very nice, but I have to have steel, as rules of FC 508 require it for fixed division.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*nice*



FatTireFred said:


> cinelli supercorsa pista


Those look very nice. Been researching them.

I just bought this classic Campy Pista group, so I need something classy to put it on.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180325952900


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I like the cinelli. I realize that Hampsten rode a Landshark when he won the Giro, but I would go Italian before anything else [I was not joking up there earlier  ]. Maybe on the strength of Hamsten's win the Landshark is a close 2nd, but I'd still go Italian first!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*the name*



David Loving said:


> I like the cinelli. I realize that Hampsten rode a Landshark when he won the Giro, but I would go Italian before anything else [I was not joking up there earlier  ]. Maybe on the strength of Hamsten's win the Landshark is a close 2nd, but I'd still go Italian first!


Yes, I'm not all that enamored with the name. Would it be rude to ask a custom make to keep the name very subtle? ;-)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fixed said:


> Yes, I'm not all that enamored with the name. Would it be rude to ask a custom make to keep the name very subtle? ;-)


check out these guys....They have a nice lugged frame

http://www.sillgey.com/


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

GVH has some Mercxx corsa frames with semi-horizontal dropouts that look pretty cool - lugged steel:

https://www.gvhbikes.com/photo/Merckx/52MerckxCorsaSLX.JPG


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*update*

After researching high and low, customs and off the racks, my LBS has figured out a route through the new U.S. importer of Colnago to get a Master Pista in Molteni in 4-5 weeks, and, the price is far better than Wrench Science had listed, like $2000, including fork. For that frameset, I think that's not such a bad deal.

Found a full 1970's Campy Pista group on ebay, including 36 spoke large flange track hubs in great shape, to put on it, too. Will have to build the wheels.

Might have to spoil the look a bit for the sake of function by adding a brake, bullhorns, and bottle cages, but so be it.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

You really got it going on now! Sometimes it's not so bad having a good relationship with your bike shop. Keep us updated.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yup*



David Loving said:


> You really got it going on now! Sometimes it's not so bad having a good relationship with your bike shop. Keep us updated.


Yes, he's really pulling through. About the 12th bike or frame I've bought from him over 29 years.


----------

